# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  :: العسـاجد العثيمينيّــة من شـرح الأربعيــن النوويّـــة ::

## همّة

:: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ::

الحمد لله ربي ..

الحمد لله خـالقي ..

الحمد لله من منّ علينا جميعا بطلب العلـم ..

والتنزّه في رياضــه // و الارتوآء من مائه الزلال ..

والصـلاة و السلام على حبيـبنا..

بلّغ و علّم .. و نصح ثم لربه روحه سلّم ..

و على آله الأطهـار ..

أصحـاب الهممـ الكـبار ..

ومن تبعهم بإحسـان إلى يوم الديـن ..

×××××

,؛, الأربعون النوويـة ,؛,

أحاديث بالغـة الأهمـية لجميعـنا ..

جمعت أغلب ما نحتـاجه ..

شرحهـا العالم الجهـــبذ : 

<< محمد بن صـالح العثــيمين >> 

رحـمه الله - تعالى- 

شـرح اتسم بـ :

الشمـولية ,, السهولـة ,, و ذكر فوائد فريدة مع قصص مفــيدة ..

×××××

وددت تقييد الفوائد التي استوقفتني و أفادتني ,, لعلّهـا تفيد الجميـع في هذا المنتدى المـــبارك ..
ومن قرأ / ت شرح فضيلته - رحمه الله - , أرجو نقل ما الفوائد التي وقف عليهـا ..

( الكتاب : جزء واحد , طُبع بإشراف مؤسسة الشيخ / محمد بن صالح العثيمين الخيرية - دار الثريا للنشـر ) ..

----------


## همّة

الفوائد من الحديث الأول : 
" و لهذا لم يرد عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا عن أصحابه - رضوان الله عليهم- أنهم كانوا يتلفظون بالنية , و لهذا فالنطق بها سرا أو جهرا بدعة يُنهى عنها , خلافا لمن قال من أهل العلم : إنه يُنطق بها جهرا , و بعضهم قال : ينطق بها سرا , و عللوا ذلك من أجل أن يطابق القلب اللسان .
يا سبحان الله, أين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن هذا ؟ لو كان هذا من شرع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- لفعله هو وبيّنه للناس " صـ14

----------


## همّة

"و الإخلاص يجب العناية به والحث عليه , لأنه هو الركيزة الأولى الهامة التي خُلق الناس من أجلها , قال تعالى: {وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون}[الذاريات : 56]" صـ 2

----------


## همّة

" فالمهم : أن بعض أهل الإصلاح في البلاد التي ليست مما قوي فيها الإسلام يبدع و يفسق بعضهم بعضا , و لو أنهم اتفقوا و إذا اختلفوا اتسعت صدورهم لما يسوغ فيه الاختلاف , وكانوا يدا واحدة , لصلحت الأمة , ولكن إذا رأت الأمة أهل الصلاح و الاستقامة بينهم هذا الحقد و الخلاف في مسائل الدين , فستضرب صفحا عنهم , عما عندهم من الخير و الهدى , بل يمكن أن يحدث ركوس و نكوس و هذا ما حدث و العياذ بالله , فترى الشاب يدخل في الاستقامة على أن الدين خير و هدى و انشراح صدر و قلب مطمئن ثم يرى ما يرى من المستقيمين من خلاف حاد و شحناء و بغضاء فيترك الاستقامة لأنه ما وجد ما يطلبه " صـ 24.

----------


## همّة

[ الفوائد من شرح الحديث الثاني ]

" الله : علم على الرب عزو جل لا يسمّى به غيره , و هو أصل أسماء الله عز وجل , و لهذا تأتي الأسماء تابعة له , و لا يأتي تابعا للأسماء إلا في آية واحدة , و هو قول الله تعالى : { إلى صراط العزيز الحميد (1) الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض } [ إبراهيم : 1-2 ] , لكن لفظ الاسم الكريم هنا بدل من العزيز , و ليست صفة , لأن جميع الأسماء إنما تكون تابعة لهذا الاسم العظيم " صـ30


توقيع : صُحبة

----------


## همّة

" ومما سبق يُعلم خطأ المؤخرين الذين قالوا : إن هناك رسولا أو أكثر قبل نوح , فليس قبل نوح – عليه السلام – رسول بدليل قول الله – تعالى- { إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح و النبيين من بعده }[ النساء : 163] ,وقال الله – عز وجل – { و لقد أرسلنا نوحا و إبراهيم و جعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة و الكتاب } [ الحديد : 26] , أي في ذريتهم خاصة .
ومن السنة ما جاء في حديث الشفاعة أن الناس يأتون إلى نوح فيقولون له : " أنت أول رسول أرسله الله إلى أهل الأرض " فعقيدتنا أن أول الرسل نوح – عليه السلام - ...."صـ 33

----------


## همّة

" وفي حالة ما إذا وقع الإنسان في مسألة و خالف الأمر , فهنا له الحق أن يسأل هل هو للوجوب أو لغير الوجوب , لأنه إذا كان للوجوب وجب عليه أن يتوب منه , لأنه خالف , و إذا كان لغير الوجوب فأمره سهل " صـ34

----------


## همّة

" و لهذا يجب علينا أن نشهد أن ثابت بن قيس – رضي الله عنه- من أهل الجنة , لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – أخبر بهذا " صـ 37

----------


## همّة

" وعلى هذا فجميع المبتدعة في الأسماء و الصفات , المخالفين لما عليه السلف الصالح , لم يحققوا الإيمان بالله , والذي فاتهم من الأمور الأربعة , هو : الرابع الإيمان بأسماء الله و صفاته , فلم يحققوا الإيمان به , و لا نقول إنهم غير مؤمنين , فهم مؤمنون بلا شك , لكنهم لم يحققوا الإيمان بالله , و هم مخطئون مخالفون لطريق السلف , و طريقتهم ضلال بلا شك , و لكن لا يحكم على صاحبه بالضلال حتى تقوم عليه الحجة , و أصرّ على خطئه و ضلاله , كان مبتدعا فيما خالف الحق , و إن كان سلفيا فيما سواه , فلا يوصف بأنه مبتدع على وجه الإطلاق , و لا بأنه سلفي على وجه الإطلاق , بل يوصف بأنه سلفي فيما وافق السلف , مبتدع فيما خالفهم " صـ45.

----------


## همّة

" هؤلاء الثلاثة – جبريل , ميكائيل , و إسرافيل – كان النبي -e- يذكرهم عندما يستفتح صلاة الليل فيقول : " اللهم رب جبرائيل و ميكائيل و إسرافيل " , و الحكمة من هذا : أن كل واحد منهم موكل بحياة : فجبريل موكل بالوحي و هو حياة القلوب , كما قال – عز وجل- : { و كذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا } [ الشورى : 52] , وميكائيل موكل بالقطر و النبات و هو حياة الأرض , و إسرافيل موكل بالنفخ في الصور و هو حياة الناس الحياة الأبديّة " صـ50

----------


## همّة

" أما في القرآن فكل من ذكر من الأنبياء فهو رسول , فكلما وجدت في القرآن من نبي فهو رسول , لكن معنى النبي والرسول يختلف , و الصواب فيه : أن النبي هو من أوحي إليه بشرع و أُمر بالعمل به و لكن و لكن لم يؤمر بتبليغه , فهو نبي بمعنى مخبر , مثاله : آدم عليه السلام أبو البشر نبي مكلّف لكنه ليس برسول , لأن أوّل الرسل نوح , أمّا آدم فنبي كما صح ذلك عن النبي - e- " صـ 54 .

----------


## همّة

" و اعلم بأنك ستجد في بعض كتب التاريخ أن إدريس عليه الصلاة والسلام كان قبل نوح عليه السلام , و أن هناك بعضا آخرين مثل شيث , كل هذا كذبٌ ليس بصحيح.
فإدريس بعد نوح قطعا , وقال بعض العلماء: إن إدريس من الرسل في بني إسرائيل لأنه دائما يذكر في سياق قصصهم , لكن نعلم علم اليقين أنه ليس قبل نوح , والدليل قول الله تعالى : { إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح و النبيين من بعده }" صـ 56 .

----------


## همّة

" و هناك كلمة شائعة عند الناس : يقولون : إبراهيم خليل الله ,ومحمد حبيب الله , و موسى كليم الله , و لاشك أن محمدا e حبيب الله فهو حاب الله و محبوب لله و لكن هناك وصف أعلى من ذلك و هو خليل الله , فالرسول e خليل الله . و الذين يقولون محمد حبيب الله قد هضموا حق الرسول e , لأن المحبة أقل من الخلة , ولذلك نقول لا نعلم من البشر خليلا لله إلا اثنان : إبراهيم و محمد – عليه الصلاة و السلام - , لكن من يحبهم الله كثير كما قال الله تعالى : { إن الله يحب المحسنين }" . صـ 59 .

----------


## همّة

" و كثيرا ما يقرن الله تعالى بين الإيمان به و بين الإيمان باليوم الآخر , لأن من لم يؤمن باليوم الآخر لا يعمل , إذ أنه يرى أن لا حساب " صـ 59

----------


## همّة

" و هنا ننبه على ما نسمعه من قول بعض الناس أو نقرأه في بعض الصحف إذا مات الإنسان قالوا : انتقل إلى مثواه الأخير .
و هذا غلط عظيم , و لولا أننا نعلم مراد قائله لقلنا : إنه ينكر البعث , لأنه إذا كان القبر مثواه الأخير , فهذا يتضمّن إنكار البعث , فالمسألة خطيرة لكن بعض الناس إمّعة , إذا قال الناس قولا أخذ به و هو لا يتأمّل معناه " صـ60

----------


## همّة

" و إذا حقق العبد الإيمان بعلم الله , و أنه جل و علا محيط بكل شيء أوجب له ذلك الخوف من الله , و خشيته , والرغبة فيما عنده جل و علا , لأن كل حركة تقوم بها فالله يعلمها" صـ 61

----------


## همّة

" و اللوح المحفوظ لا نعرف ماهيته , من أي شيء , أمن الخشب , أم من حديد , و لا نعرف حجم هذا اللوح ولا سعته , فالله أعلم بذلك و الواجب أن نؤمن بأن هناك لوحا كتب الله فيه مقادير كل شيء , و ليس لنا الحق أن نبحث وراء ذلك .
و قد ظهر في الآونة الأخيرة ما يسمّى بأقراص الليزر يتسع القرص الصغير لكتب كثيرة , و هو من صنع الآدمي , و أقول هذا تقريبا لا تشبيها , لأن اللوح المحفوظ أعظم من أن يحاط به "صـ62-63.

----------


## همّة

" فكل ما حدث في الكون فهو بمشيئة الله , و إذا آمن الإنسان بهذا سلم من عمل الشيطان , فإذا فعل فعلا , و حصل خلاف المقصود , لم يقل ليتني لم أفعل , لأن الذي فعلته قد شاءه الله عز وجل و لابد أن يكون , لكن إذا ذنبا تاب واستغفر " صـ63.

----------


## همّة

" فصار للإحسان مرتبتان : مرتبة الطلب و مرتبة الهرب .
مرتبة الطلب : أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه .
ومرتبة الهرب : أن تعبد الله وهو يراك عز وجل فاحذره , كما قال عز وجل : { و يحذركم الله نفسه } [ آل عمران: 30] , و بهذا نعرف أن الجملتين – أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فهو يراك – متباينتان و الأكمل الأول , و لهذا جعل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الثاني في مرتبة ثانية متأخرة " صـ65.

----------


## همّة

" وما نسمع عن بعض أهل الشعوذة أن عمر الدنيا كذا و كذا قياسا على ما مضى منها فإنه يجب علينا أن نقول بألسنتنا و قلوبنا كذبتم ومن صدق بذلك فهو كافر , لأنه إذا كان أعلم الرسل البشرية و أعظم الرسل الملكية كلاهما لا يعرفان متى تكون فمن دونهما من باب أولى بلا شك" صـ66.

----------


## همّة

قال العلاّمة ابن عثيمين في شرحه لقول الرسول – e- " أن تلد الأمة ربتها " : 
و هل المراد العين أو الجنس ؟
والجواب : اختلف في هذا العلماء , فمنهم من قال : المراد أن تلد الأمة ربها .يعني أن تلد الأمة من يكون سيدا لغيرها لا لها , فيكون المراد بالأمة : الأمة بالجنس .
وقيل المعنى : إن الأمة بالعين تلد سيدها أو سيدتها , بحيث يكون الملك قد أولد أمته , و معنى أولدها أي : أنجب منها , فيكون هذا الولد الذي أنجبته سيدا لها : إما لأن أباه سيدها , و إما لأنه سوف يخلف أباه فيكون سيدا لها .
ولكن المعنى الأول أقوى , أن الإماء يلدن من يكونون أسيادا مالكين , فهي كانت مملوكة في الأول , وتلد من يكونون أسيادا مالكين . و هو كناية عن تغيّر الحال بسرعة ."صـ66-67.

----------


## همّة

" و اعلم أنك كلما تواضعت لله ازددت بذلك رفعة , لأن من تواضع لله رفعه الله تعالى" صـ68

----------


## همّة

" وعلى من ترك الصلاة بلا عذر حتى خرج الوقت ، أو ترك الصوم بلا عذر حتى خرج الوقت أن يكثر من الطاعات و الاستغفار و العمل الصالح و التوبة إلى الله توبة نصوحا "صــ 71 .

----------


## همّة

قال الشيخ العلاّمة ابن عثيمين في معرض كلامه عن الإسلام و الإيمان : "أما إذا ذكرا جميعا فيفترقان ، فيفسر الإسلام بالأعمال الظاهرة من أقوال اللسان وعمل الجوارح , والإيمان بالأعمال الباطنة من اعتقادات القلوب وأعمالها . مثاله : هذا الحديث الذي معنا , ويدل على التفريق قول الله عزّ وجل : { * قالت الأعراب ءامنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا اسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم }[الحجرات :14]. " صــ 73

----------


## همّة

" وهنا مسأله : هل الكتابه تتغير أو لا تتغير ؟. 
الجواب: يقول رب العالمين عزّ وجل : { يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب } [الرعد:39] أي اللوح المحفوظ ليس فيه محو ولا كتابة , فما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ فهو كائن ولا تغيير فيه , لكن ما كتب في الصحف التي في أيدي الملائكة هو الذي فيه التغيير , كما قال عز و جل { يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت} قال عز وجل { إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات} [هود:114]. وفي هذا المقام يُنكر على ما يقولون : ( اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه ) فهذا دعاء بدعي باطل , لأن معناه أنه مستغنٍ , أي افعل ما شئت ولكن خفف , وهذا غلط فالإنسان يسأل عز وجل رفع البلاء نهائياً فيقول مثلا : اللهم عافني ، اللهم اللهم ارزقني وما أشبه من ذلك . وإذا كان النبي –صلى الله عله وسلم- قال : ((لا يقولن أحدكم اللهم اغفر لي ان شئت )) فقولك : ( لا أسألك ردّ القضاء و لكن أسألك اللطف فيه ) أشد"صـ79 + 80

----------


## همّة

" فإذا قال قائل : لماذا قدر الله الشر ؟ 
فالجواب : أولاً: ليُعرف به الخير . 
ثانياً:من أجل أن يلجأ الناس إلى الله عز وجل 
ثالثاً:من أجل أن يتوبوا إلى الله . 
فكم من إنسان لا يحمله على الورد ليلا أونهارا إلا مخافة شرور الخلق ، فتجده يحافظ على الأوراد لتحفظه من الشرور في المخلوقات لتحمل الإنسان على الأذكار و الأوراد وما أشبهها ، فهي خير " صــ89

----------


## همّة

وإذا علمت أن فعل الله -عز وجل -الذي هو فعله كله خير اطمأننت إلى مقدور الله عز وجل و استسلمت تماما ، وكنت كما قال الله عز وجل : { ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه } [التغابن:11] قال علقمة: هو الرجل تصيبه المصيبة فيعلم أنها من عند الله فيرضى و يُسلّم ." صـــ 90

----------


## همّة

وليس المراد بقول النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- "لمؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف " قوي العضلات ، بل المراد : المؤمن القوي في إيمانه لا في جسمه ، فكم من إنسان قوي الجسم لكن لا خير فيه ، وبالعكس. وبهذه المناسبة لو كتبت هذه الجملة "المؤمن القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف" على لوحة كبيرة فوق ملعب رياضي ، على أن المراد بالمؤمن القوي قوي العضلات فإن هذا لا يجوز . " صــ90

----------


## همّة

" أننا إذا كنا لا نعلم الشيء فإننا نطلب ما يكون من علاماته ، لأن جبريل عليه السلام قال : "أخبرني عن أماراتها" " . صــ 92 .

----------


## همّة

الفوائد من الحديث الثالث 
عن أبي عـبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عـمر بـن الخطاب رضي الله عـنهما، قـال: سمعت رسول الله  يقـول: *{* بـني الإسـلام على خـمـس: شـهـادة أن لا إلـه إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله، وإقامة الصلاة، وإيـتـاء الـزكـاة، وحـج البيت، وصـوم رمضان *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:8، ومسلم:16].


" فصارت الحكمة العظيمة في أركان الإسلام أنها :
بذل المحبوب , و الكف عن المحبوب , و إجهاد البدن , و كل هذا امتحان .
بذل المحبوب : في الزكاة , لأن المال محبوب إلى الإنسان ,كما قال الله - عز وجل - { و إنه لحب الخير لشديد} [ العاديات : 8] و قال : { و تحبون المال حبا جما } [ الفجر : 20] .

و الكف عن المحبوب : في الصيام , كما جاء في الحديث القدسي " يدع طعامه و شرابه و شهوته من أجلي " .

فتنوعت هذه الدعائم الخمس على هذه الوجوه تكميلا للامتحان , لأن بعض الناس يسهل عليه أن يصوم , ولكن لا يسهل عليه أن يبذل قرشا واحدا , و بعض الناس يسهل عليه أن يصلي , و لكن يصعب عليه أن يصوم " صـ98

----------


## همّة

الفوائد من الحديث الرابع :

عن أبي عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن مسعـود رضي الله عنه، قال: حدثنا رسول الله  - وهو الصادق المصدوق: *{* إن أحـدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوماً نطفه، ثم يكون علقةً مثل ذلك، ثم يكون مـضغـةً مثل ذلك، ثم يرسل إليه الملك، فينفخ فيه الروح، ويـؤمر بأربع كلمات: بكتب رزقه، وأجله، وعمله، وشقي أم سعيد؛ فوالله الـذي لا إلــه غـيره إن أحــدكم ليعـمل بعمل أهل الجنه حتى ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعـمل بعـمل أهــل النار فـيـدخـلها. وإن أحدكم ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتي ما يكون بينه وبينها إلا ذراع فــيسـبـق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخلها *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:3208، ومسلم:2643].

" " رزقه" الرزق هنا : ما ينتفع به الإنسان , و هو نوعان : رزق يقوم به البدن , و رزق يقوم به الدين.
و الرزق الذي يقوم به البدن : هو الأكل و الشرب و اللباس و المسكن و المركوب و ما أشبه ذلك .

والرزق الذي يقوم به الدين : هو العلم و الإيمان , و كلاهما مراد بهذا الحديث " صـ 102

----------


## همّة

" و إذا اختلف المحدثون في جملة من الحديث أمدرجة هي أم من أصل الحديث ؟ فالأصل أنها من أصل الحديث , فلا يُقبل الإدراج إلا بدليل لا يمكن أن يجمع به بين الأصل و الإدراج " صـ103

----------


## همّة

" فو الله ما من أحد يُقبل على الله بصدق و أخلاص , و يعمل بعمل أهل الجنة , إلا لم يخذله الله أبدا " صـ 104

----------


## همّة

" ينبغي للإنسان أن يؤكد الخبر الذي يحتاج الناس إلى توكيده بأي نوع من أنواع التوكيدات " صـ105

----------


## همّة

"وقد يقول قائل : هذه النطفة هل يجوز إلقاؤها أو لا يجوز ؟

و الجواب : ذكر الفقهاء (رحمهم الله ) أنه يجوز إلقاؤها بدواء مباح , قالوا : لأنه لم يتكون إنسانا , ولم يوجد فيه أصل الإنسان وهو الدم .

و قال آخرون : لا يجوز , لأن الله تعالى قال : { فجعلناه في قرار مكين * إلى قدر معلوم } [ المرسلات : 21-22ٍ] فلا يجوز أن نتجاسر على هذا القرار المكين و نخرج الجنين منه , و هذا أقرب إلى الصواب أي أنه حرام , لكنه ليس كتحريم ما بعد بلوغه أربعة أشهر " صـ106

----------


## همّة

" أن الروح جسم , لأنها تنفخ فتحل في البدن .

و لكن هل هنا الجسم من جنس أجسامنا الكثيفة المكونة من عظام و لحم و عصب و جلود ؟

الجواب : لا علم للبشر بها , بل نقول كما قال الله تعالى : { و يسئلونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي } [ الإسراء : 85] قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله- : و لما لم عند المتكلمين و الفلاسفة علم شرعي بحال الروح تخبطوا فيها , فقال بعضهم : إن الروح عرض أي صفة للبدن كالطول و القصر و البياض و السواد , و قال بعضهم : أن الروح هي الدم , و قال بعضهم : إن الروح جزء من الإنسان كيده و رجله , فتخبطوا فيها .

و أما أهل السنة فيقولون : الروح من أمر الله عز وجل , و لكننا نؤمن بما علمنا من أوصافها في الكتاب و السنة " صـ110

----------


## همّة

" أن هذه الأربعة مكتوبة على الإنسان رزقه , و أجله , و عمله , و شقي أو سعيد و لكن هل معنى ذلك أن لا نفعل الأسباب التي يحصل بها الرزق ؟

الجواب : لا بل نفعل , و ما نفعله من أسباب تابع للرزق ." صـ111

----------


## همّة

" هذه الكتابة هل هي في صحيفة ؟ أو تكتب على جبين الجنين ؟ 
الجواب : هناك آثار تدل على أنها تكتب على جبين الجنين , و آثار على أنها تكتب في صحيفة , و الجمع بينهما سهل : إذ يمكن أن تكتب في صحيفة و يأخذها الملك إلى ما شاء الله , و يمكن أن تكتب على جبين الإنسان " صـ112

----------


## همّة

الفوائد من الحديث الخامس 



عن أم المؤمنين أم عبد الله عـائـشة رضي الله عنها، قالت: قال رسول الله : *{* من أحدث في أمرنا هـذا مـا لـيـس مـنه فهـو رد *}*. 
[رواه الـبـخـاري:2697، ومسلم:1718 ]. 
وفي رواية لمسلم : *{* مـن عـمـل عـمـلاً لـيـس عـلـيه أمـرنا فهـو رد *}*.



قال الشيخ العلاّمة ابن عثيمين في معرض كلامه عن أم 
المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها- : 

" و هل ولد لها - رضي الله عنها- ولدٌ أم لا ؟

و الجواب : أنه ذكر بعض أهل العلم أنه ولد لها ولد سقط لم يعش , و ذكر آخرون أنه لم يولد لها لا سقط ولا حي , ولكن هي تكنت بهذه الكنية لأن أحب الأسماء إلى الله : عبدالله و عبدالرحمن " صـ113

----------


## همّة

" و قد اتفق العلماء - رحمهم الله- أن العبادة لا تصح إلا إذا جمعت أمرين : 

أولهما : الإخلاص .

ثانيهما : المتابعة للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم- "صـ115

----------


## همّة

" و ليعلم أن المتابعة لا تتحقق إلا إذا كان العمل موافقا للشريعة في أمور ستة : سببه , وجنسه , و قدره , و كيفيته , و زمانه , و مكانه ." صـ115

----------


## همّة

" و لو اعتكف في غير زمنه فإنه ليس بمشروع لكنه جائز , لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقر عمر ابن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه- على الاعتكاف في المسجد الحرام حين نذره ." صـ117

----------


## همّة

" على كل حال , الطلاق في الحيض أكثر العلماء يقولون أنه يقع , و الذين يقولون ليس بواقع قال الإمام أحمد عن قولهم : قول سوء . يعني : لا ينبغي أن يؤخذ به ."صـ120

----------


## همّة

" أن الأصل في العبادات المنع و الحظر حتى يقوم دليل على أنها مشروعة .
أما غير العبادات فالأصل فيها الحل , سواء من الأعيان , أو من الأعمال فإن الأصل فيها الحل ". صـ122

----------


## همّة

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمة الله - في معرض حديثه عن الأصل في العبادات , والأصل في المعاملات والأعيان
[ هاتان قاعدتان مفيدتان 
فعليه نقول الأقسام الثلاثة : -(في العبادات)
الأول : ما علمنا أن الشرع شرعه من العبادات , فيكون شرعاً.
الثاني: ما علمنا أن الشرع نهى عنه من العبادات , فهذا يكون ممنوعاً.
الثالث: مالم نعلم عنه من العبادات , فهو ممنوع.

أما في المعاملات والأعيان : فنقول هي ثلاثة أقسام أيضاً:
الأول : ما علمنا أن الشرع أذن فيه, فهو مباح , مثل أكل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , من حمر الوحش.
الثاني: ما علمنا أن الشرع نهى عنه كذات الناب من السباع , فهذا ممنوع.
الثالث : ما لم نعلم عنه , فهذا مباح, لأن الأصل في غير العبادات الإباحة.] ص122-123

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أختي وهمه رائعه وطيبه
وفي حقيقة الأمر قراءة البدايه للموضوع ولكن لم أكمل بقية الموضوع وأن شاء الله تبشر بالخير
وإذ كتب الله أكملت القراءه فيما بعد
سؤال:مامعنى العساجد العثيمنيه!!؟
 
موفقـه

----------


## همّة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أختي وهمه رائعه وطيبه
> وفي حقيقة الأمر قراءة البدايه للموضوع ولكن لم أكمل بقية الموضوع وأن شاء الله تبشر بالخير
> وإذ كتب الله أكملت القراءه فيما بعد
> سؤال:مامعنى العساجد العثيمنيه!!؟ 
> 
> 
> موفقـه


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حياكِ الله يا حبيبة ..

معنى العساجد  : الدرر أو الجواهر. 
أما العثيمينية : مأخوذة من اسم الشيخ العلاّمة : ابن عثيمين - شارح الأربعين النووية - رحمه الله تعالى- .
موفقة ..

----------


## همّة

الفـوائد من الحديث السادس 
عن أبي عبدالله النعـمان بن بشير رضي الله عـنهما، قـال: سمعـت رسـول الله  يقول: *{* إن الحلال بيّن، وإن الحـرام بيّن، وبينهما أمـور مشتبهات لا يعـلمهن كثير من الناس، فمن اتقى الشبهات فـقـد استبرأ لديـنه وعـرضه، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقـع في الحرام، كـالراعي يـرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه، ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى، ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه، ألا وإن في الجـسد مضغة إذا صلحـت صلح الجسد كله، وإذا فـسـدت فـسـد الجسـد كـلـه، ألا وهي الـقـلب *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:52، ومسلم:1599].

" في الحديث تقسيم للأحكام إلا ثلاثة أقسام : 

1- حلال بيّن كل يعرفه . كالثمر , والبر , واللياس غير المحرم , و أشياء ليس لها حصر.

2- حرام بيّن كل يعرفه . كالزنا , والسرقة , وشرب الخمر , وما أشبه ذلك .

3- مشتبه لا يُعرف هل هو حلال أو حرام , وسبب الاشتباه فيها : إما الاشتباه في الدليل , أو الاشتباه في انطباق الدليل على المسألة " صـ124

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> معنى العساجد : الدرر أو الجواهر. 
> أما العثيمينية : مأخوذة من اسم الشيخ العلاّمة : ابن عثيمين - شارح الأربعين النووية - رحمه الله تعالى- .
> موفقة


جزيتي خيرا معلومه جديده في حقيقة الأمر
ولو كنت في بادئ الأمر أعتقد أنها(مسـاجد)أبتسـامه
بوركتي غاليتي

----------


## همّة

" * الاشتباه في الدليل : بأن يكون الحديث :
أولا : هل صحّ عن النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو لم يصح ؟
ثانيا: هل يدل على هذا الحكم أو لا يدل ؟
وهذا يقع كثيرا , فما أكثر ما يُشكل الحديث : هل ثبت أم لم يثبت ؟ و هل يدل على هذا أو لا يدل ؟

* و أما الاشتباه في محل الحكم : هل ينطبق هذا الحديث على هذه المسألة بعينها أو لا ينطبق ؟

فالأول عند الأصوليين يسمى تخريج المناط , و الثاني يسمّى تحقيق المناط ." صـ125

----------


## أم تميم

باركَ الله فيكِ وزادَ همَّتكِ توقُّدًا .. 

مُتابِعة : )

----------


## همّة

> باركَ الله فيكِ وزادَ همَّتكِ توقُّدًا .. 
> 
> مُتابِعة : )


وفيكِ بارك الله , أسعدتني متابعتك يا أم تميم ..

----------


## همّة

*"ومسألة الحمى على نوعين :* 
*1-إذا حماه لنفسه وبهائمه فهو حرام* 
*2- إذا حماه لدواب المسلمين كإبل الصدقة و إبل الجهاد فهو حلال ، لأنه لم يختصه لنفسه فرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال : (( المسلمون شركاء في ثلاثة : في الكلأ و الماء و النار )) رواه أبو داود و الإمام أحمد ." صـ126-127*

----------


## همّة

" أسباب الاشتباه أربعة :

أ- قلة العلم : فقلة العلم توجب الاشتباه , لأن واسع العلم يعرف أشياء لا يعرفها الآخرون .
ب- قلة الفهم : أي ضعف الفهم , وذلك بأن يكون صاحب علم واسع كثير , و لكنه لا يفهم , فهذا تشتبه عليه الأمور.
جـ - التقصير في التدبر : بأن لا يتعب نفسه في التدبر و البحث و معرفة المعاني بحجة عدم لزوم ذلك .
د - و هو أعظمها : سوء القصد : بأن لا يقصد الإنسان إلا نصر قوله فقط بقطع النظر عن كونه صوابا أو خطأ , فمن هذه نيته فإنه يحرم الوصول إلى العلم , نسأل الله العافية , لأنه يقصد من العلم اتباع الهوى. " صـ 128-129

----------


## همّة

" حكمة الله عز و جل في ذكر المشتبهات حتى يتبين من كان حريصاً على طلب العلم ومن ليس بحريص " ص129

----------


## همّة

"الحث على اتقاء الشبهات , لكن هذا مشروط بما إذا قام الدليل على الشبهة , أما إذا لم يقم الدليل على وجود شبهة كان ذلك وسواساً وتعمقا , لكن إذا وجد مايوجب الاشتباه فإن الإنسان مأمور بالورع وترك المشتبه "
ص129

----------


## همّة

" ومن هذا ما لو قدّم إليك يهودي أو نصراني ذبيحة ذبحها , فلا تسأل أذبحتها على طريقة إسلامية أو لا , لأن هذا السؤال لا وجه له , وهو من التعمق.

ومن ذلك أيضاً: أن بقع على ثوب الإنسان أثر ولا يدري أنجاسة هو أم لا ؟ فهل يتقي هذا الثوب أو لا يتقيه؟
الجواب : ينظر إذا كان هناك احتمال أن تكون نجاسة فإنه يتجنبه , وكلما قوي الاحتمال قوي طلب الاجتناب , وإذا لم يكن احتمال فلا يلتفت إليها , ولهذا قطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا بقوله حين سُئل عن الرجل يشكل عليه أحدث أم لا وهو في الصلاة فقال :" لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً"

فالقاعدة : أنه إذا وجد احتمال الاشتباه وقوي قوي تركه , وإن ضعف ضعف تركه , ومتى لم يوجد احتمال أصلاً فإن تركه من التعمق في الدين المنهي عنه" ص131.

----------


## أم تميم

لازلنا قيدَ المُتابعة : ) 
واصلي بوركتِ ..

----------


## همّة

" فمن حسن التعليم أن المعلم يقرب الأشياء المعقولة بالأشياء المحسوسة , لقوله: " كالراعي ير عى حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه" ص131.

----------


## همّة

" سد الذرائع , أي أن كل ذريعة توصل إلى محرم يجب أن تغلق لئلا يحصل الوقوع في المحرم , وسد الذرائع دليل شرعي , جاءت به الشريعة , ومن ذلك قول الله تعالى : { ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم} [الأنعام:108].
فنهى عن سب آلهة المشركين لأنها ذريعة إلى سب الله تعالى , مع أن سب آلهة المشركين سبٌّ بحق , وسب الله تعالى عَدْوٌ بغير علم." ص132.

----------


## همّة

" أنه يجب العناية بالقلب أكثر من العناية بعمل الجوارح , لأن القلب عليه مدار الأعمال , والقلب هو الذي يمتحن عليه الإنسان يوم القيامة , كما قال تعالى :{ أفلا يعلمون إذا ما بُعْثِر َما في القبور * وَحُصِّل مافي الصدور } [العاديات :9-10] , وقال تعالى :{ إنه على رجعه لقادر * يوم تبلى السرائر} [الطارق:8-9].

فطهر قلبك من الشرك والبدع والحقد على المسلمين والبغضاء , وغير ذلك من الأخلاق أو العقائد المنافية للشريعة, فإن القلب هو الأصل" ص133.*

----------


## همّة

" في الحديث رد لى العصاة الذين إذا نهوا عن المعاصي قالوا : التقوى هاهنا وضرب أحدهم على صدره , فاستدل بحق على باطل, لأن الذي قال :"التقوى ها هنا" النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ومعناه في الحديث : إذا اتقى ما هاهنا اتقت الجوارح , لكن هذا يقول : التقوى هاهنا يعني أنه سيعصي الله , والتقوى تكون في القلب.

والجواب عن الهذا التشبيه والتلبيس سهل جداً بأن نقول :

لو صلح ما هاهنا , صلح ما هناك , لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله"ص133

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث السابع

عن أبـي رقــيـة تمـيم بن أوس الـداري رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قـال: { الـديـن النصيحة }.

قلنا: لمن؟

قال: { لله، ولـكـتـابـه، ولـرسـولـه، ولأ ئـمـة الـمـسـلـمـيـن وعــامـتهم }.

[رواه مسلم]

"* النصيحة لله تتضمن أمرين:
الأول:إخلاص العبادة له.
الثاني: الشهادة له بالوحدانية في ربوبيته وألوهيته، وأسمائه وصفاته." ص136

----------


## همّة

" والنصيحة لكتابه تتضمن أموراً منها:
الأول: الذبّ عنه، بأن يذب الإنسان عنه تحريف المبطلين، ويبيّن بطلان تحريف من حرّف.
الثاني: تصديق خبره تصديقاً جازماً لا مرية فيه، فلو كذب خبراً من أخبار الكتاب لم يكن ناصحاً، ومن شك فيه وتردد لم يكن ناصحاً.
الثالث: امتثال أوامره فما ورد في كتاب الله من أمر فامتثله، فإن لم تمتثل لم تكن ناصحاً له.
الرابع: اجتناب ما نهى عنه، فإن لم تفعل لم تكن ناصحاً.
الخامس: أن تؤمن بأن ما تضمنه من الأحكام هو خير الأحكام، وأنه لا حكم أحسن من أحكام القرآن الكريم.
السادس: أن تؤمن بأن هذا القرآن كلام الله عزّ وجل حروفه ومعناه، تكلم به حقيقة، وتلقاه جبريل من الله عزّ وجل ونزل به على قلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليكون من المنذرين بلسان عربي مبين." )"ص136-137

----------


## همّة

" والنصيحة لرسوله تكون بأمور منها: 
الأول: تجريد المتابعة له، وأن لا تتبع غيره،لقول الله تعالى: (لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيراً) (الأحزاب:21) 
الثاني: الإيمان بأنه رسول الله حقاً، لم يَكذِب، ولم يُكذَب، فهو رسول صادق مصدوق.
الثالث: أن تؤمن بكل ما أخبر به من الأخبار الماضية والحاضرة والمستقبلة.
الرابع: أن تمتثل أمره.
الخامس: أن تجتنب نهيه.
السادس: أن تذبّ عن شريعته.
السابع: أن تعتقد أن ما جاء عن رسول الله فهو كما جاء عن الله تعالى في لزوم العمل به، لأن ما ثبت في السنة فهو كالذي جاء في القرآن . قال الله تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ )(النساء: الآية59) وقال تعالى (مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ)(النساء: الآية80) وقال تعالى: ( وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا ) (الحشر: الآية7).
الثامن: نصرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن كان حياً فمعه وإلىجانبه، وإن كان ميتاً فنصرة سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم. ص137-138

----------


## همّة

وأئمة المسلمين صنفان من الناس: 
الأول: العلماء، والمراد بهم العلماء الربانيون الذين ورثوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علماً وعبادة وأخلاقاً ودعوة، وهؤلاء هم أولو الأمر حقيقة، لأن هؤلاء يباشرون العامة، ويباشرون الأمراء، ويبينون دين الله ويدعون إليه
الصنف الثاني: من أئمة المسلمين: الأمراء المنفذون لشريعة الله، ولهذا نقول: العلماء مبينون، والأمراء منفذون يجب عليهم أن ينفذوا شريعة الله عزّ وجل في أنفسهم وفي عباد الله." ص138

----------


## همّة

" والنصيحة للعلماء تكون بأمورٍ منها: 
الأول: محبتهم، لأنك إذا لم تحب أحداً فإنك لن تتأسّى به.
الثاني: معونتهم ومساعدتهم في بيان الحق، فتنشر كتبهم بالوسائل الإعلامية المتنوعة التي تختلف في كل زمان ومكان.
الثالث: الذبّ عن أعراضهم، بمعنى أن لا تقرّ أحداً على غيبتهم والوقوع في أعراضهم،

وإذا نسب إلى أحدٍ من العلماء الربانيين شيء يُستنكر فعليك أن تتخذ هذه المراحل: 
المرحلة الأولى: أن تتثبت من نسبتهِ إليه، فكم من أشياء نسبت إلى عالم وهي كذب، فلابد أن تتأكد، فإذا تأكدت من نسبة الكلام إليه فانتقل إلى المرحلة الثانية وهي: 
أن تتأمل هل هذا محل انتقاد أم لا؟ لأنه قد يبدو للإنسان في أول وهلة أن القول منتقد، وعند التأمل يرى أنه حق، فلابد أن تتأمل حتى تنظر هل هو منتقد أو لا؟
المرحلة الثالثة: إذا تبيّن أنه ليس بمنتقد فالواجب أن تذبّ عنه وتنشر هذا بين الناس، وتبين أن ما قاله هذا العالم فهو حق وإن خالف ما عليه الناس.
المرحلة الرابعة: إذا تبين لك حسب رأيك أن ما نسب إلى العالم وصحت نسبته إليه ليس بحق،فالواجب أن تتصل بهذا العالم بأدب ووقار،وتقول: سمعت عنك كذا وكذا،وأحب أن تبين لي وجه ذلك، لأنك أعلم مني،فإذا بيّن لك هذا فلك حق المناقشة،لكن بأدب واحترام وتعظيم له بحسب مكانته وبحسب ما يليق به.
أما مايفعله بعض الجهلة الذين يأتون إلى العالم الذي رأى بخلاف مايرون، يأتون إليه بعنف وشدة،وربما نفضوا أيديهم في وجه العالم،وقالوا له:ما هذا القول الذي أحدثته؟ ما هذا القول المنكر؟ وأنت لا تخاف الله ، وبعد التأمل تجد العالم موافقاً للحديث وهم المخالفون له، وغالب ما يؤتى هؤلاء من إعجابهم بأنفسهم، وظنهم أنهم هم أهل السنة وأنهم هم الذين على طريق السلف، وهم أبعد ما يكون عن طريق السلف وعن السنة.
فالإنسان إذا أعجب بنفسه - نسأل الله السلامة - رأى غيره كالذر، فاحذر هذا.
الأمر الرابع من النصيحة للعلماء: أنك إذا رأيت منهم خطأ فلا تسكت وتقول: هذا أعلم مني، بل تناقش بأدب واحترام، لأنه أحياناً يخفى على الإنسان الحكم فينبهه من هو دونه في العلم فيتنبه وهذا من النصيحة للعلماء.
الخامس : أن تدلهم على خير ما يكون في دعوة الناس، فإذا رأيت هذا العالم محباً لنشر العلم ويتكلم في كل مكان وترى الناس يتثاقلونه ويقولون هذا أثقل علينا، كلما جلسنا قام يحدّث،فمن النصيحة لهذا العالم أن تشير عليه أن لا يتكلم إلا فيما يناسب المقام، لاتقل:إني إذا قلت ذلك منعته من نشر العلم، بل هذا في الواقع من حفظ العلم، لأن الناس إذا ملّوا سئموا من العالم ومن حديثه.
ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخول أصحابه بالموعظة، يعني لا يكثر الوعظ عليهم مع أن كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم محبوب إلى النفوس لكن خشية السآمة، والإنسان يجب أن يكون مع الناس كالراعي يختار ما هو أنفع وأجدى." ص138-139

----------


## همّة

" والنصيحة للأمراء تكون بأمور منها: 
أولاً: اعتقاد إمامتهم وإمرتهم، فمن لم يعتقد أنهم أمراء فإنه لم ينصح لهم، لأنه إذا لم يعتقد أنهم أمراء فلن يمتثل أمرهم ولن ينتهي عما نهوا عنه، فلا بد أن تعتقد أنه إمام أو أنه أمير، ومن مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية، ومن تولى أمر المسلمين ولو بالغلبة فهو إمام،سواء كان من قريش أومن غير قريش.
ثانياً: نشر محاسنهم في الرعية، لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى محبة الناس لهم، وإذا أحبهم الناس سهل انقيادهم لأوامرهم .
وهذا عكس ما يفعله بعض الناس حيث ينشر المعايب ويخفي الحسنات، فإن هذا جورٌ وظلم.
فمثلاً يذكر خصلة واحدة مما يُعيب به على الأمراء وينسى خصالاً كثيرة مما قاموا به من الخير، وهذا هو الجور بعينه.
ثالثاً: امتثال ما أمروا به وما نهوا عنه، إلا إذا كان في معصية الله عزّ وجل لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق، وامتثال طاعتهم عبادة وليست مجرد سياسة، بدليل أن الله تعالى أمر بها فقال عزّ وجل: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وأولي الأمر منكم) [النساء:59] فجعل ذلك من مأموراته عزّ وجل، وما أمر الله تعالى به فهو عبادة.
ولا يشترط في طاعتهم ألاّ يعصوا الله،فأطعهم فيما أمروا به وإن عصوا الله، لأنك مأمور بطاعتهم وإن عصوا الله في أنفسهم.
رابعاً: ستر معايبهم مهما أمكن، وجه هذا: أنه ليس من النصيحة أن تقوم بنشر معايبهم، لما في ذلك من ملئ القلوب غيظاً وحقداً وحنقاً على ولاة الأمور، وإذا امتلأت القلوب من ذلك حصل التمرّد وربما يحصل الخروج على الأمراء فيحصل بذلك من الشر والفساد ما الله به عليم.
وليس معنى قولنا: ستر المعايب أن نسكت عن المعايب، بل ننصح الأمير مباشرة إن تمكنا،وإلا فبواسطة من يتصل به من العلماء وأهل الفضل. ولهذا أنكر أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه على قوم يقولون: أنت لم تفعل ولم تقل لفلان ولفلان يعنون الخليفة، فقال كلاماً معناه: (أتريدون أن أحدثكم بكل ما أحدث به الخليفة) فهذا لا يمكن.
فلا يمكن للإنسان أن يحدث بكل ما قال للأمير، لأنه إذا حدث بهذا فإما أن يكون الأمير نفذ ما قال، فيقول الناس: الأمير خضع وذل، وإما أن لا ينفذ فيقول الناس: عصى وتمرّد.
ولذلك من الحكمة إذا نصحت ولاة الأمور أن لا تبين ذلك للناس،لأن في ذلك ضرراً عظيماً.
خامساً: عدم الخروج عليهم، وعدم المنابذة لهم، ولم يرخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في منابذتهم إلا كما قال:
"أَنْ تَرَوا" أي رؤية عين، أو رؤية علم متيقنة.
"كُفْرَاً بَوَاحَاً" أي واضحاً بيّناً.
"عِنْدَكُمْ فِيْهِ مِنَ اللهِ بُرْهَانٌ "أي دليل قاطع. "ص141-142

----------


## همّة

"ثم إذا جاز الخروج -أي الأمراء-عليهم بهذه الشروط فهل يعني ذلك أن يخرج عليهم ؟ لأن هناك فرقاً بين جواز الخروج، وبين وجوب الخروج. 
والجواب: لا نخرج حتى ولو رأينا كفراً بواحاً عندنا فيه من الله برهان،إلا حيث يكون الخروج مصلحة،وليس من المصلحة أن تقوم فئة قليلة سلاحها قليل في وجه دولة بقوتها وسلاحها، لأن هذا يترتب عليه إراقة الدماء واستحلال الحرام دون ارتفاع المحذور الذي انتقدوا به الأمراء،كما هو مشاهد من عهد خروج الخوارج في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله عنهم إلى يومنا هذا،حيث يحصل من الشر والمفاسد ما لا يعلمه إلاربُّ العباد.
لكن بعض الناس تتوقد نار الغيرة في قلوبهم ثم يحدثون ما لا يحمد عقباه، وهذا غلط عظيم." ص142-143

----------


## همّة

"والنصح لعامة المسلمين بأن تبدي لهم المحبة، وبشاشة الوجه، وإلقاء السلام، والنصيحة، والمساعدة ، وغير ذلك مما هو جالب للمصالح دافعٌ للمفاسد." ص143

----------


## همّة

"واعلم أن خطابك للواحد من العامة ليس كخطابك للواحد من الأمراء، وأن خطابك للمعاند ليس كخطابك للجاهل، فلكل مقام مقال، فانصح لعامة المسلمين ما استطعت."ص143

----------


## همّة

> لازلنا قيدَ المُتابعة : ) 
> واصلي بوركتِ ..


أخيتي : أم تميم ..

كم تسعدني و تشرفني متابعتكِ ..

بسط ربي في علمكِ ..

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث الثامن 


عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله  قـال: *{* أُمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يـشـهــدوا أن لا إلــه إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، ويـقـيـمـوا الصلاة، ويؤتوا الزكاة؛ فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام، وحسابهم على الله تعالى *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:25، ومسلم:22].



" و الأمر : طلب الفعل على وجه الاستعلاء , أي أن الآمر أو طالب الفعل يرى أنه في منزلة فوق منزلة المأمور , لأنه لو أمر من يساويه سمي التماسا , و لو طلب ممن فوقه سمي دعاء و سؤالا" صـ 147

----------


## همّة

*"و المقاتلة غير القتل .* 
*- فالمقاتلة : أن يسعى في جهاد الأعداء حتى تكون كلمة الله هي العليا .* 
*- و القتل :أن يقتل شخصاً بعينه،و لهذه نقول:ليس كل من جازت مقاتلته جاز قتله ، فالقتل أضيق ولا يجوز إلا بشروط معروفة ، والمقاتلة أوسع ، قال الله تبارك و تعالى :(* *و إن طآئفتان من المؤمنينَ اقتتلُوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت إحداهما على الأُخرى فقاتلوا التىِ تبغِى حتى تَفِىء إلى أمر الله** ) [الحجرات:9]* 
*فالأمر بقتالها وهي مؤمنة لا يُحِلُ قتلها ولا يبيح دمها لكن من أجل الإصلاح."* *صـ147*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أختي الغاليه همه
بارك الله فيك وجعل ماكتبتي حجه لك 
موفقه  أكملي.
لي عوده لتكملة القراءه..

----------


## همّة

> أختي الغاليه همه
> 
> بارك الله فيك وجعل ماكتبتي حجه لك 
> موفقه أكملي.
> 
> لي عوده لتكملة القراءه..


 أخيتي الغالية :
وفيك بارك ربي ,, أسعد كثيرا بمتابعتكِ ..

----------


## همّة

*
" أنه لا بد أن يعتقد الإنسان أنه لا معبود بحق إلا الله , فلا يكفي أن يعتقد أن الله معبود بحق , لأنه إذا شهد أن الله تعالى معبود بحق لم يمنع أن غيره يعبد بحق أيضا . فلا يكون التوحيد إلا بنفي و إثبات : لا إله إلا الله , نفي الألوهية عما سوى الله و إثباتها لله عز وجل ." صـ 150-151
*</i>

----------


## همّة

*
" كذلك قال الفقهاء : يقاتل أهل بلد تركوا صلاة العيد و إن لم تكن فرضا على الأعيان كفريضة الصلوات الخمس .
قالوا : لأن صلاة العيد من شعائر الإسلام الظاهرة , فيقاتل أهل البلد إذا تركوا صلاتي العيدين " صـ151
*</i>

----------


## همّة

*
" إطلاق الفعل على القول , لقوله :" إذا فعلوا ذلك" مع أن في جملة هذه الأشياء الشهادتين , وهما قول , و وجه ذلك : أن القول حركة اللسان , و حركة اللسان فعل , و يصح إطلاق الفعل على القول بأن يكون القول في جملة أفعال , كما في الحديث , فإقامة الصلاة و إيتاء الزكاة من الأفعال بلا شك .
كما يطلق القول على الفعل , وهذا كثير في حديث عمار بن ياسر - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- حين تيمم قال بيديه هكذا , و ضرب بهما الأرض , و هذا فعل. " صـ152
*</i>

----------


## همّة

*
" و الغنائم هي أموال الكفار التي أخذناها بالقتال . أما الأمم السابقة فلا تحل لهم الغنائم و قد ورد أنهم يجمعونها ثم تنزل نار من السماء فتحرقها ." صـ153
*</i>

----------


## همّة

أن حساب الخلق على الله عز وجل , و أنه ليس على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا البلاغ و كذلك ليس على من ورث الرسول إلا البلاغ , والحساب على الله عز وجل .

فلا تحزن أيها الداعي إلى الله إذا لم تقبل دعوتك , فإذا أديت ما يجب عليك فقد برئت الذمة و الحساب على الله تعالى , كما قال الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : { لست عليهم بمسيطر * إلا من تولى و كفر * فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر *إن إلينا إيابهم * ثم إن علينا حسابهم .[ الغاشية : 22-26] .... فلا تحزن أيها الداعي إلى الله إذا رد قولك , أو إذا لم يقبل لأول مرة, لأنك أديت ما يجب عليك .
ولكن اعلم أنك إذا قلت حقا تريد به وجه الله فلا بد أن يؤثر حتى لو رد أمامك فلابد أن يؤثر " صـ 153-154</i>

----------


## همّة

*
" فلا بد لكلمة الحق أن تؤثر , لكن قد تؤثر فورا أو تتأخر " صـ 154

بفضل الله تمت فوائد الحديث الثامن 
*</i>

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث التاسع 


عن أبي هريرة عبدالرحمن بن صخر رضي الله عنه، قال: سمعت رسول الله  يقول: *{* ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم، فإنما أهلك الذين من قبلكم كثرة مسائلهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:7288، ومسلم:1337].



" أكثر الناس لا يعرفون اسم أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه , و لهذا وقع الخلاف في اسم راوي الحديث , و أصح الأقوال و أقربها للصواب ما ذكره المؤلف رحمه الله أن اسمه : عبدالرحمن بن صخر . و كني بأبي هريرة لأنه كان معه هرة قد ألفها و ألفته , فلمصاحبتها إياه كني بها " صـ155

----------


## همّة

" و لكن الضرورة إلى شرب الخمر تصدق في صورة واحدة و هي : إذ غص بلقمة و ليس عنده إلا خمر فإنه يشربه لدفع اللقمة , و أما شرب الخمر للعطش فلا يجوز , قال أهل العلم : لأن الخمر لا يزيد العطشان إلا عطشا فلا تندفع به الضرورة " . صــ158

----------


## همّة

" و ما هي الضرورة إلى المحرّم ؟.
الضرورة إلى المحرّم هي : أن لا يجد سوى هذا المحرّم , و أن تندفع به الضرورة , و على هذا فإذا كان يجد غير المحرّم فلا ضرورة و لا يحل , و إذا كانت لا تندفع به الضرورة فلا يحل ." صـ159

----------


## همّة

" و الدواء بالمحرّم لا يمكن أن يكون ضرورة لسببين :
أولا : لأنه قد يبرأ المريض بدون دواء , و حينئذ لا ضرورة .
ثانيا : قد يتداوى به المريض و لا يبرأ و حينئذ لا تندفع الضرورة به , و لهذا قول العوام : إنه يجوز التداوي بالمحرّم للضرورة قول لا صحة له , وقد نصّ العلماء - رحمهم الله - أنه يحرّم التداوي بالمحرّم " صـ159

----------


## مروة عاشور

نقل قيم وتنسيق حسن
نفع الله به وأسكن شيخنا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة, وأثقل به موازينك
تابعي بارك الله فيك..

----------


## همّة

" أنه لا يجب من فعل المأمور إلا ما كان مستطاعاً , لقوله (وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ا استطعتم ).
فإن قال قائل : هل هذه جملة تفيد التسهيل , أو التشديد , ونظيرها قوله تعالى :{ فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم} [ التغابن:16] ؟
*فالجواب :* لها وجهان :
فقد يكون المعنى : لا بد أن تقوموا بالواجب بقدر الإستطاعة وأن لا تتهاونوا ما دمتم مستطيعين .
ولهذا لو أمرت إنسانا بأمر وقال : لا أستطيع , وهو يستطيع لم يسقط عنه الأمر .

[color="rgb(153, 50, 204)"]ويحتمل أن المعنى : لا وجوب إلا مع الإستطاعة , وهذا يؤيده قوله تعالى : { لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها }.
ص159-160

[/color]

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث العاشر 




عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله : *{* إن الله تعالى طيب لا يقبل إلا طيباً، وإن الله أمر المؤمنين بما أمر به المرسلين فقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحاً  [المؤمنون:51]، وقال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ  [البقرة:172]، ثم ذكر الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر يمد يده إلى السماء: يا رب ! يا رب ! ومطعمه حرام ومشربه حرام وملبسه حرام وغذي بالحرام فأنّى يستجاب له؟ *}*. 
[رواه مسلم:1015].

" إن الله تعالى طيّب " كلمة طيب بمعنى طاهر منزّه عن النقائص , لا يعتريه الخبث بأي حال من الأحوال, لأنّ ضد الطيب هو الخبيث , كما قال تعالى : { قل لا يستوي الخبيث و الطيّب }..... ومعنى هذا أنه لا يلحقه جل و علا شيء من العيب و النقص . فهو عز وجل طيب في ذاته , و في أسمائه , و في صفاته , وفي أحكامه , و في أفعاله , وفي كل ما يصدر منه , و ليس فيه رديء بأي وجه ." صـ163

----------


## همّة

" فالطيب من الأعمال : ما كان خالصا لله موافقا للشريعة .
و الطيب من الأموال : ما اكتسب من طريق حلال , و أما ما اكتسب من طريق محرّم فإنه خبيث ." صـ164

----------


## همّة

" " واعملوا صالحا " و صالح العمل هو ما جمع بين الإخلاص و المتابعة. " صـ165

----------


## همّة

" و السفر من أسباب إجابة الدعاء , و لا سيما إذا أطالة ."صـ165

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحسنتي أختي الغاليه

----------


## أم تميم

أقترحُ ..
أن تفردي لكل حديث ومايخصهُ من فوائد ردًّا ..
بدلًا من أن تكون لكلِّ فائدةٍ وإن قَصُرَت رد ..
والشأنُ أولًا وأخيرًا لكِ ..
: )

واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ..

----------


## همّة

> أقترحُ ..
> أن تفردي لكل حديث ومايخصهُ من فوائد ردًّا ..
> بدلًا من أن تكون لكلِّ فائدةٍ وإن قَصُرَت رد ..
> والشأنُ أولًا وأخيرًا لكِ ..
> : )
> 
> واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ..


الغالية : أم تميم ..
جزاكِ ربي كل خير على اقتراحكِ القيَّم ..
وكان بودي ذلك .. 
لكن ! لا استطيع أن أفرد كل فوائد حديث بردٍّ واحد , لشح وقتي ..
رعاكِ الله ..

----------


## همّة

" و مد اليدين إلى السماء من أسباب إجابة الدعاء , كما جاء في الحديث : "إن الله حيي كريم يستحيي من عبده إذا رفع يديه أن يردهما صفرا ." صـ165

----------


## همّة

" و أما الخيانة فلا يوصف الله بها , لأنها نقص بكل حال , فلا يوصف الله تعالى بالخيانة , و يدل لهذا قول الله تعالى : { و إن يريدوا خيانتك فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم } و لم يقل : فقد خانوا الله من قبل فخانهم , لأن الخيانة خِدعة في مقام الأمان , و هي صفة ذم مطلقا , و بهذا عرف أن قول ( خان الله من يخون) قول منكر فاحش يجب النهي عنه و هو وصف ذم لا يوصف الله به ."صـ167

----------


## حكمة

بارك اللهم في همّة ويسر لها في كل أمرها 
صفحات مباركات منيرات،، مازلت أنهل من نورها  ،،،
تبارك الرحمن ،،
جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## همّة

> بارك اللهم في همّة ويسر لها في كل أمرها 
> صفحات مباركات منيرات،، مازلت أنهل من نورها ،،،
> تبارك الرحمن ،،
> جزاكِ الله خيرا


حكمة الغالية ..
الحمد لله , أسعدني ذلك جدا ,, و فيكِ بارك ربي و نفع ..
وإياكِ , بسط ربي - تعالى- في علمكِ ..

----------


## همّة

" و كلما كان الإنسان أقوى إيمانا كان أكثر امتثالا لأمر الله عز وجل ,و إذا رأيت من نفسك هبوطا في امتثال الأوامر فاتّهمها بنقص الإيمان و صحح الوضع قبل أن يستشري هذا المرض فتعجز عن الاستقامة فيما بعد ". صـ 169+170

----------


## همّة

" فليس كل من قال : الشكر لله , و الحمد لله , يكون شاكرا حتى يعمل صالحا , و لهذا قال بعض الفقهاء : الشكر طاعة المنعم , أي القيام بطاعته , و هذا معنى قوله : { و اعملوا صالحا } . " صـ 171

----------


## همّة

" .... { يا أيها النبي اتق الله } ......ففي هذه أمر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلَّم بالتقوى , مع أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أتقى الناس لله عز وجل , و الواحد منا- و نحن مفرطون - إذا قيل له : اتق الله . انتفخ غاضبا , و لو قيل له : الله يهديك , لقال : و ما الذي أنا واقع فيه ؟! , و رسول الله يخاطبه ربه بقوله : { يا أيها النبي اتق الله } [الأحزاب : 1 ].
فالرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام مأمورون بالعمل الصالح و إن كانوا يعملونه تثبيتا لهم على ما هم عليه ليستمرّوا عليه ." صـ171

----------


## همّة

" أن الشعث و الغبرة من أسباب إجابة الدعاء .
لكن هذا يرد عليه أن التورع عن المباحات بدون سبب شرعي مذموم , فيقال : المراد بالحديث : أن هذا الرجل يهتم بأمور الآخرة أكثر من اهتمامه بأمور الدنيا ." صـ173

----------


## همّة

" أن رفع اليدين في الدعاء من أسباب الإجابة .
و يكون الرفع بأن ترفع يديك , تضم بعضهما إلى بعض على حذاء الثُّندؤتين أي أعلى الصدر , ودعاء الابتهال ترفع أكثر من هذا , حتى إن النبي صلّى الله عليه و سلم في دعاء الاستسقاء رفع يديه كثيرا حتى ظنّ الظان أن ظهورهما نحو السماء من شدّة الرفع , و كلما بالغت في الابتهال فبالغ في الرفع ." صـ173

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركتــي غاليتي ونفع الله بما نقلتي

----------


## همّة

*" أن من أسباب إجابة الدعاء التوسل إلى الله تعالى بالربوبية لقوله " يا رب يا رب " وقد ورد في حديث : أن الإنسان إذا قال : يا رب يا رب يا رب قال الله تعالى : ماذا تريد أو كلمة نحوها أو كلمة نحوها , ثم استجاب له , ولهذا تجد أكثر الأدعية الموجودة في القرآن مصدرة بـ : يا رب " . صـ174*

----------


## همّة

" ولما سمع بعض السلف داعيا يقول : يا سيدي , فقال : لا تقل يا سيدي , قل ما قالت الرسل : يا رب . و ذلك لأن العدول عن الألفاظ الشرعية غلط , و إن كان الإنسان يجد أن ذلك أشد تعظيما ." صـ 174-175

----------


## همّة

" أكل الحرام من أسباب رد الدعاء و إن توفرت أسباب الإجابة , لقول النبي صاى الله عليه و سلم : " فأنى يستجاب لذلك " هذا مع أن أكل الحرام - و العياذ بالله- سبب لانصراف الإنسان عن القيام بواجب الدين , لأن البدن يكون متغذيا على شيء فاسد , و المتغذي على فاسد سيؤثر عليه هذا الغذاء . والله المستعان ." صـ 175

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث الحادي عشر

عن أبي محمد الحسن بن على بن أبي طالب سبط رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم - وريحانته رضي الله عـنهـما، قـال: ( حـفـظـت مـن رســول الله - صلَّى الله عليه و سلم - : *{* دع ما يـريـبـك إلى ما لا يـريـبـك *}* ). 
[رواه الترمذي:2520، والنسائي:5711، وقال الترمذي: حديث حسن صحيح].


"و السبط: هو ابن البنت ,و ابن الابن يسمى حفيدا " صـ176

----------


## همّة

" وهو - أي : الحسن - أفضل من أخيه الحسين رضي الله عنهما , لكن تعلقت الرافضة بالحسين لأن قصة قتله رضي الله عنه تثير الأحزان , فجعلوا ذلك و سيلة , ولو كانوا صادقين في احترام آل البيت لكانوا يتعلقون بالحسن أكثر من الحسين , لأنه أفضل منه " صـ176.

----------


## همّة

" وهذا الحديث من جوامع الكلم و ما أجوده و أنفعه للعبد إذا سار عليه , فالعبد يرد عليه شكوك في أشياء كثيرة , فنقول : دع ما فيه شك إلى ما لا شكّ فيه حتى تستريح و تسلم , فكل شيء يلحقك به شكّ و قلق و ريب اتركه إلى أمر لا يلحقك به ريب , و أما إذا وصل إلى حد الوسواس فلا تلتفت له. " صـ177

----------


## همّة

*" وعدم الالتفات إلى الوسواس هو ترك لما يريبه إلى ما لا يريبه , و لهذا قال العلماء - رحمهم الله - الشك إذا كثر فلا عبرة به , لأنه يكون وسواسا , و علامة كثرته : أن الإنسان إذا توضأ إلا شك , و إذا صلى لا يكاد يصلي إلا شك , فهذا وسواس فلا يلتفت إليه , وحينئذ يكون قد ترك ما يريبه إلى ما لا يريبه ." صـ178
*</i>

----------


## همّة

*" يقول : "رواه الترمذي و النسائي , وقال الترمذي : حديث حسن صحيح " و الحديث كما قال الترمذي صحيح , لكن في الجمع بين كونه حسنا و كونه صحيحا إشكال , لأن المعروف أن الصحيح من الحديث غير الحسن , لأن العلماء قسموا الحديث إلى : صحيح لذاته , و صحيح لغيره , و حسن لذاته , و حسن لغيره , و ضعيف. 
فكيف يجمع بين وصفين متناقضين لموصوف واحد : حسن صحيح ؟؟
أجاب العلماء عن ذلك بأنه : إن كان هذا الحديث جاء من طريق واحد فمعناه أن الحافظ شكّ هل بلغ هذا الطريق درجة الصحيح أو لا زال في درجة الحسن .
و إذا كان من طريقين فمعنى ذلك : أن أحد الطريقين صحيح و الآخر حسن .
وهنا فائدة في : أيهما أقوى أن يوصف الحديث بالصحة , أو بكونه صحيحا حسنا ؟
الجواب : نقول : إذا كان من طريقين فحسن صحيح أقوى من صحيح , و إن كان من طريق واحد فحسن صحيح أضعف من صحيح , لأن الحافظ الذي رواه تردد هل بلغ درجة الصحة أو لا زال في درجة الحسن . " صـ179
*</i>

----------


## همّة

أن الدين الإسلامي لا يريد من أبنائه أن يكونوا في شكّ ولاقلق ؛ لقوله : " دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك " " صـ 179.

*فلنتأمل رحمة الله - تعالى - بنا ..*

----------


## همّة

*" أن النبي - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أعطي جوامع الكلم , و اتُصر له الكلام اختصارا , لأن هاتين الجملتين : " دع ما يريبك إلى مالا يريبك " لو بُني عليهما الإنسان مجلدا ضخما لم يستوعب ما يدلان عليه من المعاني ". صـ180*

----------


## همّة

*فوائد الحديث الثاني عشر* 


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلم - : *{* من حُسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعـنيه *}*. 
[حديث حسن، رواه الترمذي:2318 وابن ماجه:3976 ].


" إن الإسلام جمع المحاسن , وقد ألَّف شيخنا عبدالرحمن بن سعدي - رحمه الله - رسالة في هذا الموضوع : ( محاسن الدين الإسلامي ) وكذلك ألَّف الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن سليمان - رحمه الله - رسالة في هذا الموضوع ." صـ 181
</i>

----------


## همّة

" أن ترك الإنسان مالا يهتم به ولا تتعلق به أموره وحاجاته من حسن إسلامه ." صـ182

----------


## أم حكيم

> " وهنا مسأله : هل الكتابه تتغير أو لا تتغير ؟. 
> الجواب: يقول رب العالمين عزّ وجل : { يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب } [الرعد:39] أي اللوح المحفوظ ليس فيه محو ولا كتابة , فما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ فهو كائن ولا تغيير فيه , لكن ما كتب في الصحف التي في أيدي الملائكة هو الذي فيه التغيير , كما قال عز و جل { يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت} قال عز وجل { إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات} [هود:114]. وفي هذا المقام يُنكر على ما يقولون : ( اللهم إني لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه ) فهذا دعاء بدعي باطل , لأن معناه أنه مستغنٍ , أي افعل ما شئت ولكن خفف , وهذا غلط فالإنسان يسأل عز وجل رفع البلاء نهائياً فيقول مثلا : اللهم عافني ، اللهم اللهم ارزقني وما أشبه من ذلك . وإذا كان النبي –صلى الله عله وسلم- قال : ((لا يقولن أحدكم اللهم اغفر لي ان شئت )) فقولك : ( لا أسألك ردّ القضاء و لكن أسألك اللطف فيه ) أشد"صـ79 + 80


جزى الله الشيخ .
وعندي على هؤلاء تعليق :
إن كنتم لا تجرؤون أن تسألوا رد القضاء لأنه لا يتغير ، أفليس اللطف وعدم اللطف فيه هو أيضا من القضاء ؟ ما هذا التناقض؟؟.

----------


## أم حكيم

> " أن الشعث و الغبرة من أسباب إجابة الدعاء .
> لكن هذا يرد عليه أن التورع عن المباحات بدون سبب شرعي مذموم , فيقال : المراد بالحديث : أن هذا الرجل يهتم بأمور الآخرة أكثر من اهتمامه بأمور الدنيا ." صـ173


كأن الشيخ (رحمه الله) يضع قيدا للزهد ،فيكون الزهد المشروع مااشتغل فيه المرء بالآخرة لدرجة أبعدته عن تناول المباح . فترك المباح تورعا غير مشروع

----------


## همّة

أخيتي الفاضلة : أم حكيم - أسعدها الله - 
جزاكِ الله خيرا , وبسط في علمكِ ..

----------


## همّة

"* هل ترك العبد مالا يعينيه يعني ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ؟*
*والجواب: لا، لأن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر مما يعني الإنسان، كما قال الله عزّ وجل:
{وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ**} [آل عمران:104]
فلو رأيت إنساناً على منكر وقلت له: يا أخي هذا منكر لايجوز. فليس له الحق أن يقول: هذا لايعنيك،ولو قاله لم يقبل منه، لأن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر يعني الأمة الإسلامية كلها. 

ومن ذلك أيضاً: ما يتعلق بالأهل والأبناء والبنات فإنه يعني راعي البيت أن يدلّهم على الخير ويأمرهم به ويحذرهم من الشر وينهاهم عنه. قال الله عزّ وجل: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ} [التحريم: 6] " . صـ 182*

----------


## همّة

*الفوائد من الحديث الثالث عشر* 
*عـن أبي حـمـزة أنـس بـن مـالـك رضي الله عـنـه، خــادم رسـول الله ، عن النبي  قــال: { لا يـُؤمـن أحـدكـم حـتي يـُحـب لأخـيـه مــا يـُحـبـه لـنـفـسـه }.* 
*[رواه البخاري:13، ومسلم:45].*


*" قوله : " لايؤمن أحدكم " أي لا يتم إيمان أحدنا , فالنفي هنا للكمال و التمام , وليس نفيا لأصل الإيمان " . صـ 183*

----------


## همّة

*" وقد اختلف أهل العلم في تفسير الحسد : فقال بعضهم " تمني زوال النعمة عن الغير " . وقال بعضهم الحسد هو : كراهة ما أنعم الله به على غيره , وهذا اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - يقول : إذا كره العبد ما أنعم الله به على غيره فقد حسده , و إن لم يتمنَّ الزوال ." صـ187*

----------


## همّة

*" فإن قال قائل : هذه المسألة قد تكون صعبة , أي : تحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك , بمعنى أن تحب لأخيك أن يكون عالما , و أن يكون غنيا , و أن يكون ذا مال وبنين , و أن يكون مستقيما , فقد يصعب هذا ؟*
*فنقول : هذا لا يصعب إذا مرَّنت نفسك عليه , مرن نفسك على هذا يسهل عليك , أما أن تطيع نفسك في هواها فنعم سيكون ذلك صعبا ."صـ187*

----------


## همّة

*" فإن قال تلميذ من التلاميذ : هل يدخل في ذلك أن ألقِّن زميلي في الاختبار لأنني أحب أن أنجح فألقنه لينجح ؟*
*فالجواب : لا , لأن هذا غش , وهو في الحقيقة إساءة لأخيك وليس إحسانا إليه , لأنك إذا عودته الخيانة اعتاد عليها , ولأنك تخدعه بذلك حيث يحمل شهادة ليس أهلا لها. " صـ187*

----------


## همّة

*فوائد الحديث الرابع عشر* 
*عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - : { لا يحل دم امرىء مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأني رسول الله إلا بـإحـدي ثـلاث: الـثـيـّب الــزاني، والـنـفـس بـالنفس، والـتـارك لـديـنـه الـمـفـارق للـجـمـاعـة }.* 
*[رواه البخاري:6878، ومسلم:1676 ].* 
*" وقوله : " كل امرئ مسلم " التعبير بذلك لا يعني أن المرأة يحل دمها , ولكن التعبير بالمذكر في القرآن والسُّنَّة أكثر من التعبير بالمؤنث , لأن الرجال هم الذين تتوجه إليهم الخطابات وهم المعنيون بأنفسهم و بالنساء."صـ188*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

والله فوائد ثمينه 
كتب الله أجر ناقلتها لنا

----------


## همّة

"والصحيح في الاستتابة : أنها ترجع إلى اجتهاد الحاكم , فإن رأى من المصلحة استتابته استتابه , وإلا فلا , لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من بدل دينه فاقتلوه " ولأن الاستتابة وردت عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .
*وهذا يختلف فقد يكون هذا الرجل الكافر أعلن كفره واستهتر فلا ينبغي أن نستتيبه , وقد يكون أخفى كفره وتاب إلى الله ورأينا منه محبة التوبة , فلكل مقام مقال ." صـ197*

----------


## همّة

*الحديث الخامس عشر*

*عن أبي هـريـرة رضي الله عـنه، أن رســول الله  قــال: { مـن كـان يـؤمن بالله والـيـوم الآخر فـلـيـقـل خـيـراً أو لـيـصـمـت، ومـن كــان يـؤمن بالله واليـوم الآخر فـليكرم جاره، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه }.* 
*[رواه البخاري:6018، ومسلم:47 ].* 

*" والخير نوعان : خير في المقال نفسه , وخير في المراد به .*
*أما الخير في المقال : كأن يذكر الله عز وجل ويسبح ويحمد ويقرأ القرآن ويعلِم العلم , ويأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر , فهذا خير بنفسه .*
*أما الخير لغيره : كأن يقول قولا ليس خيرا في نفسه ولكن من أجل إدخال السرور على جلسائه , فإن هذا خير لما يترتب عليه من الأنس وإزالة الوحشة وحصول الألفة , لأنك لو جلست مع قوم ولم تجد شيئا من الكلام يكون خيرا بذاته وبقيت صامتا من حين دخلت إلى أن قمت كان في هذا وحشة وعدم إلفة , لكن تحدث ولو بكلام ليس خيرا في نفسه ولكن من أجل إدخال السرور على جلسائك , فإن هذا خيرا لغيره ." صـ201*

----------


## همّة

*
" وأطلق النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم الإكرام فقال : " فليكرم جاره " ولم يقل مثلا بإعطاء الدراهم أو الصدقة أو اللباس أو ما أشبه هذا , وكل شيء يأتي مطلقا في الشريعة فإنه يرجع فيه إلى العرف , وفي المنظومة الفقهية : 
وكل ما أتى ولم يحدد ****** بالشرع كالحرز فبالعرف احدد ." صـ201
*</i>

----------


## همّة

*" "ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه " الضيف هو النازل بك, كرجل مسافر نزل بك , فهذا ضيف يجب إكرامه بما يعد إكراما .
قال أهل العلم - رحمهم الله - : إنما تجب الضيافة إذا كان في القرى أي في المدن الصغيرة , وأما في الأمصار والمدن الكبيرة فلا يجب , لأن هذه فيها مطاعم وفنادق يذهب إليها ولكن القرى الصغيرة يحتاج الإنسان فيها إلى مكان يؤويه .
ولكن ظاهر الحديث أنه عام : " فليكرم ضيفه " . " صـ 202
*</i>

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ وشكر لك

نتابع معكِ ..

----------


## همّة

" وجوب السكوت إلا في الخير , لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت " هذا ظاهر الحديث , ولكن ظاهر أحوال الناس أن ذلك ليس بواجب , وأن المقال ثلاثة أقسام : خير وشر ولغو .
*فالخير : هو المطلوب . والشر: محرم , أي أن يقول الإنسان قولا شرا سواء كلن القول شرا في نفسه أو شرا فيما يترتب عليه . واللغو : ماليس فيه خير خير ولا شر , فلا يحرم أن يقول الإنسان اللغو , ولكن الأفضل أن يسكت عنه .*
*ويقال: إذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب , وكم كلمة ألقت في قلب صاحبها البلاء , والكلمة بيدك مالم تخرج بلسانك فإن خرجت من لسانك لم تملكها .*
*وإذ دار الأمر بين أن أسكت أو أتكلم فالمختار السكوت ، لأن ذلك أسلم . " صـ 202*

----------


## همّة

*" فاحرص على أن لا تتكلم إلا حيث كان الكلام خيرا , فإن ذلك أقوى لإيمانك وأحفظ للسانك وأهيب عند إخوانك ." صـ203*

----------


## همّة

" أن دين الإسلام دين الألفة والتقارب والتعارف بخلاف غيره , فإنك ترى أهل الملَّة الواحدة لا يكاد يعرف بعضهم بعضا , متفرقون , حتى الجار لا يدري ماذا يحدث لجاره ." صـ 203

فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام .

----------


## همّة

فوائد الحديث السادس عشر

عــن أبـي هـريـرة رضي الله عــنـه أن رجــلاً قـــال للـنـبي : أوصــني. 
قال: *{* لا تغضب *}* فردد مراراً ، قال: *{* لا تغضب *}*. 
[رواه البخاري:6116]

" لم يبيِّن هذا الرجل , وهذا يأتي كثيرا في الأحاديث لا يبين فيها المبهم , وذلك لأن معرفة اسم الرجل أو وصفه لا يُحتاج إليه , وتجد بعض العلماء يتعب تعبا عظيما في تعيين هذا الرجل , والذي أرى أنه لا حاجة للتعب ما دام الحكم لا يتغير بفلان مع فلان ." صـ 205

----------


## همّة

> بارك الله فيكِ وشكر لك
> 
> نتابع معكِ ..


وفيكِ بارك الله أخيتي الفاضلة ..
رفع ربي قدركِ .. أسعدتني وأتشرف بمتابعتكِ يا غالية ..

----------


## همّة

" الوصية : هي العهد إلى الشخص بأمر هام , كما يوصي الرجل مثلا على ثلثه أو على ولده الصغير أو ما أشبه ذلك ." صـ205

----------


## همّة

*" حرص الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على ما ينفع , لقول الرجل : " أَوصِنِيْ " , والصحابة رضي الله عنهم إذا علموا الحق لا يقتصرون على مجرد العلم بل يعملون , وكثير من الناس اليوم يسألون عن الحكم فيعلمونه ولكن لا يعملون به , أما الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فإنهم إذا سألهم عن الدواء عملوا ." صـ 206*

----------


## همّة

*" أن المخاطب يخاطب بما تقتضيه حاله وهذه قاعدة مهمة .....فكأن النبي صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم عرف من هذا الرجل أنه غضوب فأوصاه بذلك .*
*مثال آخر : رجل أتى إليك وقال : أوصني, وأنت تعرف أن هذا الرجل يصاحب الأشرار , فيصح أن تقول : أوصيك أن لا تصاحب الأشرار , لأن المقام يقتضيه ." صـ206-207*

----------


## همّة

*فوائد الحديث السابع عشر*


*عـن أبي يعـلى شـداد بـن أوس رضي الله عـنه، عـن الـرسـول صلى الله عـليه وسلم قـال: { إن الله كتب الإحـسـان عـلى كــل شيء، فـإذا قـتـلـتم فـأحسـنوا القـتـلة، وإذا ذبـحـتم فـأحسنوا الذبحة، وليحد أحـدكم شـفـرتـه، ولـيـرح ذبـيـحـته }.* 
*[رواه مسلم:1955].*




*" والفرق بينهما - أي : بين القتل والذبح - أن المقتول لا يُحل بالقتل كما لو أراد إنسان أن يقتل كلبا مؤذيا , فنقول : أحسن القتلة . وكذا إذا أراد أن يقتل ثعبانا فنقول : أحسن القتلة .*


*وإذا ذبح فنقول : أحسن الذبحة , وهذا فيما يؤكل , أي يُحسن الذبحة بكل ما يكون فيه الإحسان " صـ209*

----------


## همّة

*" حسن تعليم النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - بضرب الأمثال , لأن الأمثلة تقرب المعاني "صـ211*

----------


## همّة

من شروط ذبح الذبيحة على الوجه المشروع , قال فضيلة الشيخ العلّامة : ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : " ذكر اسم الله عند الذبح , لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما أنهر الدم وذُكر اسم الله عليه فكل " فإذا كان إنهار الدم شرطا فكذلك التسمية شرط , بل إن الله تعالى أكد هذا بقوله : { ولا تأكلوا مما لم يُذكر اسم الله عليه وإنه لفسق} [ الأنعام : 121] فإذا ذبح إنسان ذبيحة ولم يُسم فالذبيحة حرام .فإذا نسي أن يسمي فإنها حرام , لأن الشرط لا يسقط بالنسيان بدليل أن الرجل لو صلى محدثا ناسيا فصلاته غير صحيحة , ولأن الله تعالى قال : { ولا تأكلوا مما لم يُذكر اسم الله عليه} [ الأنعام : 121 ] " صـ 227

----------


## همّة

" فإذا قال قائل : فهمنا أن التسمية شرط , و أنه لو تركها سهوا أو نسيانا أو عمدا فالذبيحة حرام , لكن ماذا تقولون في قول الله تعالى : { ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا} [ البقرة : 286] فقال الله : قد فعلت ؟نقول : نحن لا نؤاخذ الذي ذبح الذبيحة و نسي أن يُسمّي , ونقول : ليس عليه إثم , لكن بقي الآكل إذا جاء يريد أإن يأكل من هذه وسأل : أذكر اسم الله عليها أم لا ؟فيقال له : لم يذكر اسم الله عليها , إذن لا يأكل , لكن لو فرض أن هذا أكل من هذه الذبيحة ناسيا أو جاهلا فلا شيء عليه ." صـ 228

----------


## همّة

أخواتي الحبيبات : قد تتغيّر رقم صفحات الكتاب ، وذلك لاقتنائي نسخة أخرى .. .. أرجو كل من نقل/ ــت العساجد لموقع آخر أن ي/تكرم بتذييلها باسمي ولقبي ..جزى الله الجميع كل خير ..

----------


## همّة

" فإن قال قائل:إذا قلتم إن هذه البعير التي تساوي ألف ريال بأنها حرام لمَّا نسي أن يسمي عليها فإنه يلزم منه أن تفسدوا أموال الناس؟فالجواب: نحن لم نُضع المال، لأن كل شيء متروك بأمر الله فتركه ليس إضاعة،بل هو طاعة لله عزّ وجل، ألسنا نطيع الله ونعطي الزكاة وهي ربع عشر أموالنا، فلو كان عند الرجل أربعين مليوناً فزكاته مليون، فما دمنا تركنا هذه الذبيحة التي لم يسمّ الله عليها فإننا لم نضع المال في الواقع، بل وضعناه في حلِّه ومَحلِّه ." صـ228

----------


## همّة

"إذا أراد الإنسان أن يؤدب أهله، أو ولده فليؤدب بإحسان. ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع: " وَلَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَن لاَ يُوطِئْنَ فُرُشَكُمْ أَحَدَاً تَكْرَهُونَهُ، فَإِنْ فَعَلْنَ ذَلِكَ فَاضرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبَاً غَيْرَ مُبَرِّحٍ" فنقول:حتى في التأديب إذا أدبت فأحسن التأديب ولاتؤدّب بعنف. وبعض الناس يؤدّب بعنف يظن أن ذلك أنفع، وليس هكذا، بل اضرب ضرباً لاتسرف فيه." صـ 232

----------


## همّة

*الحديث الثامن عشر

عـن أبي ذر جـنـدب بـن جـنـادة، وأبي عـبد الـرحـمـن معـاذ بـن جـبـل رضي الله عـنهما، عـن الرسول صلى الله عـليه وسلم، قـال: { اتـق الله حيثما كنت، وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخـلـق حـسـن }. 
[رواه الترمذي:1987، وقال: حديث حسن، وفي بعض النسخ: حسن صحيح].


" ... والمعنى: إذا فعلت سيئة فأتبعها بحسنة،فهذه الحسنة تمحو السيئة.
واختلف العلماء - رحمهم الله - هل المراد بالحسنة التي تتبع السيئة هي التوبة، فكأنه قال: إذا أسأت فتب، أو المراد العموم؟
الصواب: الثاني، أن الحسنة تمحو السيئة وإن لم تكن توبة، دليل هذا قوله تعالى: (وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفاً مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَات)(هود: الآية114) ولما سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل وقال: إنه أصاب من امرأة ما يصيب الرجل من امرأته إلا الزنا، وكان قد صلى معهم الفجر، فقال: أصليت معنا صلاة الفجر؟ قال: نعم، فتلا عليه الآية:( إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَات ) [هود:114][141] وهذا يدل على أن الحسنة تمحو السيئة وإن لم تكن هي التوبة. " صـ 233-234*

----------


## همّة

" ... فالخلق الحسن يكون طبيعياً بمعنى أن الإنسان يمنّ الله عليه من الأصل بخلق حسن. ويكون بالكسب بمعنى أن الإنسان يمرّن نفسه على الخلق الحسن حتى يكون ذا خلق حسن.والعجيب أن الخلق الحسن يُكسِب الإنسان الراحة والطمأنينة وعدم القلق لأنه مطمئن من نفسه في معاملة غيره." صــ235

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أهلا بك يا همة زادك الله همة

عودا حميدا ...لا تحرمينا هذه الفوائد الجليلة

----------


## همّة

حياكِ الله غاليتي ...رفع ربي قدركِ دنيا و آخرة ..

----------


## همّة

" ... وجوب تقوى الله عزّ وجل حيثما كان الإنسان، لقوله: "اتَّقِ الله حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ" وذلك بفعل أوامره واجتناب نواهيه سواء كنت في العلانية أو في السر.وأيهما أفضل: أن يكون في السر أو في العلانية؟وفي هذا تفصيل: إذا كان إظهارك للتقوى يحصل به التأسّي والاتباع لما أنت عليه فهنا إعلانها أحسن وأفضل، ولهذا مدح الله الذين ينفقون سرّاً وعلانية، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "مَنْ سَنَّ فِي الإِسْلامِ سُنَّةً حَسَنَةً فَلَهُ أَجْرُهَا وَأَجْرُ مَنْ عَمِلَ بِهَا إِلَى يَومِ القِيَامَةِ" أما إذا كان لايحصل بالإظهار فائدة فالإسرار أفضل،لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيمن يظلّهم الله في ظله: "رَجُلٌ تَصَدَّقَ بِصَدَقَةٍ فَأَخْفَاهَا حَتَّى لاَ تَعْلَمَ شِمَالُهُ مَا تُنْفِقُ يَمِيْنُهُ" . وهل الأفضل في ترك المعاصي إعلانه أو إسراره؟يقال فيه ما قيل في الأوامر، فمثلاً إذا كان الإنسان يريد أن يدخل في عمل فقيل له:إنه يشتمل على محرم كالأمور الربوية فتركه جهاراً، فذلك أفضل لأنه يُتأسّى به، وأما إذا كان الأمر لايتعدى إلى الغير ولا ينتفع به فالإسرار أفضل." صـ236

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

ماشاء الله اسعدك الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
حرّم الله أناملكِ على النار
واصلي, وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## همّة

وإياكما , جزاكما الله خيرا .وفقكما دنيا و آخرة .

----------


## همّة

."فضل الله عزّ وجل على العباد وذلك لأننا لو رجعنا إلى العدل لكانت الحسنة لاتمحو السيئة إلا ( بالموازنة ) *، وظاهر الحديث العموم". صـ237

عفوا : ما معنى ( بالموازنة ) ؟

----------


## همّة

" معاملة الناس بالحزم والقوة والجفاء أحياناً هل ينافي هذا الحديث أو لا؟فالجواب: لا ينافيه، لأنه لكل مقام مقال، فإذا كانت المصلحة في الغلظة والشدة فعليك بها، وإذا كان الأمر بالعكس فعليك باللين والرفق، وإذا دار الأمر بين اللين والرفق أو الشدة والعنف فعليك باللين والرفق، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إِنَّ اللهَ رَفِيْقٌ يُحِبُّ الرِّفْقَ فِي الأَمْرِ كُلِّهِ", ولقد جرت أشياء كثيرة تدل على فائدة الرفق ومن ذلك: مرّ يهودي بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: السام عليك يامحمد - والسام يعني الموت - فقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : عليك السام واللعنة - جزاءً وفاقاً وزيادة أيضاً - فنهاها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: "إِنَّ اللهَ رَفِيْقٌ يُحِبُّ الرِّفْقَ فِي الأَمْرِ كُلِّهِ وَإِذَا سَلَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلُ الكَتَابِ فَقُولُوا وَعَلَيْكُمْ" " صـ237-238 .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> ."فضل الله عزّ وجل على العباد وذلك لأننا لو رجعنا إلى العدل لكانت الحسنة لاتمحو السيئة إلا ( بالموازنة ) *، وظاهر الحديث العموم". صـ237
> 
> عفوا : ما معنى ( بالموازنة ) ؟


في الحديث المعنِي: ((وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها)), لم يشترط أن تكون الحسنة التي يعملها العبد بنفس قدْر السيئة حتى تُمحى, وإنما اللفظ جاء عامًا, الحسنة تمحو السيئة سواء وازتها قدرًا أو كانت أقل منها, وهذا من فضل الله ورحمته بعباده.

فقوله - رحمه الله: " لو رجعنا إلى العدل لكانت الحسنة لاتمحو السيئة إلا ( بالموازنة )"
يعني أن العدل يستلزم أن تكون الحسنة أكبر من أو مساوية للسيئة وإلا فلا تُمحى السيئة.

والله - تعالى - أعلم بالصواب.

----------


## همّة

الحديث التاسع عشر


عَنْ أَبِي عَبَّاسٍ عَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ: كُنْتُ خَلْفَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَومَاً فَقَالَ: (يَا غُلاَمُ إِنّي أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ : احْفَظِ اللهَ يَحفَظك، احْفَظِ اللهَ تَجِدهُ تُجَاهَكَ، إِذَاَ سَأَلْتَ فَاسْأَلِ اللهَ، وَإِذَاَ اسْتَعَنتَ فَاسْتَعِن بِاللهِ، وَاعْلَم أَنَّ الأُمّة لو اجْتَمَعَت عَلَى أن يَنفَعُوكَ بِشيءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلا بِشيءٍ قَد كَتَبَهُ اللهُ لَك، وإِن اِجْتَمَعوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشيءٍ لَمْ يَضروك إلا بشيءٍ قَد كَتَبَهُ اللهُ عَلَيْكَ، رُفعَت الأَقْلامُ، وَجَفّتِ الصُّحُفُ)[146] رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح - وفي رواية - غير الترمذي: (اِحفظِ اللهَ تَجٍدْهُ أَمَامَكَ، تَعَرَّفْ إلى اللهِ في الرَّخاءِ يَعرِفْكَ في الشّدةِ، وَاعْلَم أن مَا أَخطأكَ لَمْ يَكُن لِيُصيبكَ، وَمَا أَصَابَكَ لَمْ يَكُن لِيُخطِئكَ، وَاعْلَمْ أنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ، وَأَنَّ الفَرَجَ مَعَ الكَربِ، وَأَنَّ مَعَ العُسرِ يُسراً)[147]



" أنه ينبغي لمن ألقي كلاماً ذا أهمية أن يقدم له ما يوجب لفت الانتباه، حيث قال: "يَا غُلاَمُ إني أُعَلِمُكَ كَلِماتٍ".

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكن أخواتي في الله .
من فوائد الحديث التاسع عشر  :
- ملاطفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن هو دونه حيث قال: "يَا غُلام إني أُعَلِمُكَ كَلِماتٍ"
- أن من حفظ الله حفظه الله لقوله: "احفَظ الله يَحفَظكَ".
- أن من أضاع الله - أي أضاع دين الله - فإن الله يضيعه ولا يحفظه،قال تعالى: (وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنْسَاهُمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ) (الحشر: 19)
- أن من حفظ الله عزّ وجل هداه ودله على ما فيه الخير، وأن من لازم حفظ الله له أن يمنع عنه الشر.
- أن الإنسان إذا احتاج إلى معونة فليستعن بالله، ولكن لا مانع أن يستعين بغير الله ممن يمكنه أن يعينه لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وتُعينَ الرجُلَ في دَابَّتِهِ فَتَحمِلَهُ عَليها أَو تَرْفَعَ لَهُ عَليها مَتَاعَهُ صَدَقَة".
- أن الأمة لن تستطيع أن تنفع أحداً إلا إذا كان الله قد كتبه له، ولن يستطيعوا أن يضروا أحداً إلا أن يكون الله تعالى قد كتب ذلك عليه.
- أنه يجب على المرء أن يكون معلقاً رجاءه بالله عزّ وجل وأن لايلتفت إلى المخلوقين، فإن المخلوقين لا يملكون له ضراً ولا نفعاً.

----------

